
A Markov chain trained on the Puppet documentation and H. P. Lovecraft - dsl
http://thedoomthatcametopuppet.tumblr.com/?
======
Pfiffer
If you like this, check out "King James Programming"[0] as well which is
currently the King James Bible, Structure and Interpretation of Computer
Programs, and Why's Poignant Guide to Ruby.

[0]
[http://kingjamesprogramming.tumblr.com/](http://kingjamesprogramming.tumblr.com/)

~~~
Arnavion
> 7:25 Destruction cometh; and they shall be in the end of the string

Ah, ye olde buffer overflows caused by missing null terminators.

------
eridal
Man this is hilarious

    
    
      The key words “MUST”, “MUST NOT”, “REQUIRED”, “SHALL”, “SHALL NOT”, 
      “SHOULD”, “SHOULD NOT”, “RECOMMENDED”, “MAY”, and “OPTIONAL” in 
      this document are to be interpreted as the fantastic mythology of those beings

~~~
mpdehaan2
This is IETF RFC 2119. On a somewhat related note of mashing up IEEE documents
with other things, here's what happens when you run RFC 2119 through the
Songify app from the "Autotune the News People":
[https://soundcloud.com/mpdehaan/rfc-2119](https://soundcloud.com/mpdehaan/rfc-2119)

Now somewhat tempted to run the Ansible docs against the complete text of
Ender's Game, but it's hard to beat Lovecraft :)

------
IgorPartola
"At times I feel uncomfortably sure that I was a sysadmin by trade". This is
so good, I could not have written it better myself! I love it.

------
anigbrowl
_“During the Jurassic Age the Old Ones met fresh adversity in the form of
facts.”_

I'm stealing that one!

------
btown

        “This document is currently being used in production at several large sites,
        but there are some experiences and intimations which scar too deeply to 
        permit of healing, and leave only such an added sensitiveness that memory 
        reinspires all the original horror.”
    

Sounds like J2EE.

------
abofh
I cried until cthulu refreshed my manifest.

------
gfodor
in the same spirit:

[http://git-man-page-generator.lokaltog.net/](http://git-man-page-
generator.lokaltog.net/)

~~~
username223
> \--assault-stage

> without this argument, git-lower-submodule --circumvent-index format-patches
> branches that clone the specified refs

That would be useful. Where can I merge the patch?

------
pconner
Markov chains are one of my favorite "simple" models. They are easy enough for
someone with an introductory level of programming experience to understand,
but they can provide a lot of entertainment and insight.

~~~
meowface
They're actually so simple that I thought I misunderstood them when I first
read about them.

------
RickHull
If anyone is interested to play around with Markov chains and text, I started
a tiny ruby project a few years ago: [https://github.com/rickhull/markov-text-
destroyer](https://github.com/rickhull/markov-text-destroyer)

I've been meaning to make it into a proper gem and update the README. Perhaps
now is the time. Check examples/ in the meantime.

~~~
RickHull
Gem created:
[http://rubygems.org/gems/loremarkov](http://rubygems.org/gems/loremarkov)

Github project moved to:
[https://github.com/rickhull/loremarkov](https://github.com/rickhull/loremarkov)

------
thegeomaster
Of what order is this Markov chain? To me at least, this looks a lot more
sensible than the usual gibberish produced by chains of order 1.

Anyhow, hilarious.

~~~
brananaphone
They are mostly made with 3- and 4-grams. Any lower and it's not particularly
coherent, any higher and there's not enough crossover.

------
revelation
This is lovely, is the source available somewhere so we can apply this to our
own body of text?

~~~
jlarocco
I'm also curious.

I wrote a Markov text generator in Lisp a few months ago
([https://github.com/jl2/markov](https://github.com/jl2/markov)), and had fun
generating text using some old sci-fi books from Project Gutenberg and some
documentation we use at work (Fiber Channel and ISCSI specs), but the
sentences mine generated weren't as coherent as these.

I'm curious if this is generating thousands of sentences and only posting the
best, if it used the basic algorithm and a ton of sample text, or if it's
using a more advanced algorithm.

I was planning on making mine use parts of speech to help avoid some of the
nonsense sentences, but never got around to it. And it would be harder to find
source text to feed into it.

~~~
brananaphone
It's a fairly trivial markov chain text generator that I manually scan for
good results.

To make it easier, I've got it colorizing output based on the source corpus,
so I can see where there's crossover. Then I just generate a wall of text and
look for gems where the colors change.

It's an incredibly unsophisticated process

------
brananaphone
So this is my little project. It's great to see it get some attention on HN.

I'll be dropping in here to read any more comments that show up, although it
looks like I'm late to the party.

------
coldcode
Each report processor must be in the basement - exactly how I feel most days.

------
fsloth
Thank you, I have not read anything this funny in a while.

